# Can I use cotton sari as baby sling?



## Vrinda

Hi,

I am from India and I have tons of cotton saries ( you know the traditional Indian women wear) and I was wondering if I can make a baby sling out of them?

They do this all the time in India to make a baby swing but I have not really seen them being used as sling... but I think it could be a good idea ?

Has anyone got experience with this? 

Thank you :)


----------



## lynnikins

i dont see why not hun


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd think so! Plenty of people use lengths of cloth they've bought. I'd just make sure that it's one continuous piece of cloth and isn't likely to rip easily.


----------



## aliss

Yes, it's no different really from an African Kanga
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanga_(African_garment)


----------



## Vrinda

Thank you all for your replies- I just wanted some affirmation, because my husband who is of non-Indian origin thinks that sari is a bit thin for the sling,but I was trying to convince him that cotton ones actually can make good slings for baby(I agree with Rachel C for watching out that it does not rip easily)...

Since ages women in India have been using it for cradling the baby in it...


----------



## Rachel_C

If you plan to use it like a wrap, you would normally have a couple of layers of it supporting baby, so even if it is fairly thin it should be fine. Just check baby is well supported when you put it on and then check it regularly for wear and tear as you would with any carrier :)


----------



## Eala

Ooh this is interesting. I have a cotton sari which my husband brought me back from Bangalore when he went there on business. I shall need to look it out and see if it'd work as a wrap. Thank you so much for posting this, Vrinda, you've quite possibly saved me a fortune :)


----------



## Aunty E

OOOH, I also have a sari which I haven't found a use for since the costume party I wore it to...


----------



## Magpie

Did any of you try your saris as wraps? Were they ok?


----------



## despttc

Can someone post a link as to how to use Saree as a wrap. TIA


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

There's a blog post here https://laxcatcreations.com/2013/02/13/indian-sari-baby-wrap/

There are done other links via google but this is the first I found with pics.


----------



## despttc

Thank you


----------



## deenamathew

Yes, you can use it


----------

